
Is this new technology? Hyperlink into content inside - bukio
https://medium.com/buk-io-the-c/deep-link-is-the-future-of-digital-content-e881cb3f062c
======
dredmorbius
The relevant Xanadu concept would be transclusions:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transclusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transclusion)

[http://www.jucs.org/jucs_11_6/fine_grained_transclusions_of/](http://www.jucs.org/jucs_11_6/fine_grained_transclusions_of/)

~~~
bukio
Thanks for the information.

